# Texas rigging



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I have always had more success stream fishing, but with a decent boat now I find myself on public lakes more. So I am trying to figure out public water largemouth better than I have in the past.How do you decide whether to peg or not peg your sinker when Texas rigging?


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

No expert here but I don't peg the sinker unless I'm hitting the thick stuff or casting into tight places. In fact I really love the extra action you get without it, particularly with larger diameter baits such as big tubes or craws. Just check your line for wear especially when using tungsten. Hope this helps you

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Does that mean I wont see you as much on my river? (what up BK, say hi to the misses for me).

I am hardly an expert but I will say that I never peg. I fish mono and have always felt that pegging the bullet wt can weaken the line where you peg it. 

Looking forward to learning.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I actually peg my bullet weight nearly every time. I fish a lot of dense vegetation and I like having everything nice and compact for dragging through it. That being said, I mostly rely on fairly heavy braid (30# and up) which is pretty durable. 

As far as pegs go, I use the little rubber bobber stops for crappie fishing. It doesn't wear on your line and I bought one pack last spring and still have about half of them left, as they come in a pack of like 50. I think it is largely based on personal preference though. Try it out and see if you're feeling it...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> I have always had more success stream fishing, but with a decent boat now I find myself on public lakes more. So I am trying to figure out public water largemouth better than I have in the past.How do you decide whether to peg or not peg your sinker when Texas rigging?


My rule of thumb is peg when fishing heavy cover, not when fishing grass edges or light cover. The only reason to peg is to keep the bait against the weight, to ease the separation in case the worm hangs on a limb, while the weight continues to sink. This scenario may cause you to miss a tell tale tap on the bait.
That being said (conventional wisdom) I myself rarely peg anymore, and never have trouble detecting bites. Texas rigs are worked fairly quick (raise rod, lower, raise) when the tip is raised the weight usually snugs back up to the bait.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

James T, yea MrsBK likes going out in the boat more than wading or canoeing. I am recovering from my second knee replacement so I wont be hitting the slippery Scioto much this year. I think I only went once last year. Good luck trying to get a 20 inch smallie. They are a rare thing in Ohio streams for sure. 

Thanks for the input on the texas rig guys. I will keep those things in mind this year.


----------

